# Java2D: AffineTransformation - KOS Spiegeln



## Siassei (20. Mrz 2010)

Servus,

wie kann ich mit der AffineTransform das Koordinatensystem spiegeln? Ich würde gerne die y-Achse 
- von positiv nach unten 
- auf positiv nach oben
ändern.


----------



## Marco13 (20. Mrz 2010)

Man setzt das scale für y auf -1, und verschiebt alles mit translate um die Fensterhöhe...


----------



## Steev (20. Mrz 2010)

Na ja, man könnte zum Beispiel setYScale(-1.f) setzen...

Gruß
Steev


----------



## Siassei (20. Mrz 2010)

Ahha, danke.

Mein Ansatz war:

```
new AffineTransform(
      new Double[] {
        Math.cos(2.0 * Math.Pi),
        Math.sin(2.0 * Math.Pi),
        Math.sin(2.0 * Math.Pi),
        -Math.cos(2.0 * Math.Pi)
      })
    )
```
Hatte ich da einen Fehler?


----------



## Siassei (20. Mrz 2010)

Steev hat gesagt.:


> Na ja, man könnte zum Beispiel setYScale(-1.f) setzen...


Meinst du: setToScale(double sx, double sy) 
setYScale gibt es nicht


----------



## Steev (20. Mrz 2010)

Sorry ich meinte natürlich

[Java]
        g2.translate(0, getHeight());
        g2.scale(1.f, -1.f);
        g2.setColor(Color.BLACK);
        g2.drawString("Test", 25, 100);
[/Java]

Gruß
Steev


----------

